# What's your ALL TIME FAVORITE motherboard?



## 3991vhtes (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine is the Abit AN7. It can do a monster stable overclock. Also has a TON of options for the CPU, memory timings, and others. 

What's your favorite mobo, and why?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

All time favourite mobo: MSI KT-4 Ultra FISR : This is where my enthusiast life began, with a modest Athlon XP 2600+ processor and a GeForce FX 5600 card.







I made my first RAID array on this using two ATA100 drives. I was shocked at the performance gain. Ever since, I've always been using RAID arrays. This babe was one of the first ones to come with AGP 8X, even before the nForce 2. Intel was still in the development stage with the 82865 and its AGP 8X board. This was also one of the first ones with 6-ch audio....CMI8738. And Broadcomm LAN.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 26, 2007)

there's 2 Socket A boards....


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

two Socket A boards sorry didn't get you.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 26, 2007)

i've seen this thread before... hmmm now....

biostar tforce 550 btw..


----------



## Darknova (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> two Socket A boards sorry didn't get you.



Both the ones you two pointed out are socket A, that's what he means 

Anyway. Mine has to be my current one. I started serious overclocking with my old ABit AN8 32X but it was so picky with RAM that it kept holding me back. My MSI Neo2-FR surprised me so much. It's an excellent board. I love it.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah. I was just a church-mouse back then, couldn't buy those pricey MSI 845P Neo + P4 2.53 GHz (the best ones around when I bought these). But my Athlon XP 2600+ outperformed many of my richer friends' P4 2.53 GHz.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 26, 2007)

DFI anything !!


----------



## francis511 (Dec 26, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Both the ones you two pointed out are socket A, that's what he means
> 
> Anyway. Mine has to be my current one. I started serious overclocking with my old ABit AN8 32X but it was so picky with RAM that it kept holding me back. My MSI Neo2-FR surprised me so much. It's an excellent board. I love it.



What features make that board stand out ? I was thinking about getting one of those after xmas


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

francis511 said:


> What features make that board stand out ? I was thinking about getting one of those after xmas



They were the best in those days. All the boards we're talking about are extinct.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 26, 2007)

Asus boards ftw!


----------



## francis511 (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> They were the best in those days. All the boards we're talking about are extinct.



Duh , the MSI board.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't really remember the name of the mobo , it was like "silver color" and I think it was named "SOYO" or something.. Was the best one I ever had back then (years ago!). And then lightning struck our building, and since we only have grounded connections in kitchen and bathroom... Well let's just say it was fun to have it for like 1 month only


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to have to pick my A8N32-SLI.  It was my first serious overclocking board, and a dream to work with, and it was my first multi-GPU motherboard.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

^ That's my second most fave.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 26, 2007)

abit kv8-pro.
this was the board i put in the first system i ever built. it had an athlon 64 3400+ Newcastle 2.4GHz(thebeephaha now has it), a 256MB radeon 9600xt, 1GB of rosewill ram, and a 300GB hdd. i obtained my first overclock, first raid array, and ran my first water cooling setup on this board, it brings back great memories.




just love that color


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

First mobo is like first-love I guess 

I'm sad that VIA is no more making high-performance chipset for AMD.


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2007)

Foxconn C51XEM2AA




great oc'er, rock stable, best board i ever hard, and it had the 590sli chipset also


----------



## quickie (Dec 26, 2007)

I probably haven’t gone through as many motherboards as most users here.

But no one laugh, my favourite is probably the ECS K7S5A. As some people here are old enough to remember, it was a budget socket A motherboard. It was the first motherboard (for that matter, any other computer component) that I bought with my own money. But I learnt a lot about computers when trying to “tweak” this thing. After which, I had enough knowledge to buy an Abit NF2 board and really started to overclock.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! A lot (or maybe all) of us seem to have an AMD board as our favourite


----------



## zOaib (Dec 26, 2007)

ASUS A8V Deluxe  WiFi - AP Solo , was my first serious board , where i took my love of gaming to a new level , with a amd 4000+ Clawhammer , 2gb of kingston ddr 333 , 160 gb hd and a x800 pro asus vid card , later unlocked the pipes on it to make it an xtpe edition.







then with an AMD X2 4400+ Toledo i got this one and had 2gb corsair xms led and x1800 xt
ASUS A8N SLi







then with the upgrade to an e6600 and 4gb g-skill ddr2 800 and a x1900xt >> x1950 xtx >>> 7900 gt .... 7950 gt >>> HD 2900 XT 1GB as on this board
Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi - AP 






and now with my current setup i have the Asus P5E X38 Mobo (my favourite of them all yet).


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 26, 2007)

My all time fav is the current using MSI K8N Diamond plus.Every enthusiast thing started with this mobo,OCing,High end graphics,RAID and mobo got hell of accessories and features with it.I love it so much.Also Its kinda beautiful to look at.Way better than a gigabyte mobo.They sux at colour matching.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 26, 2007)

Abit BP6, though the Asus PC-DL comes close.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

You've put-up your entire collection, ey Zoaib?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 26, 2007)

DFI Lanparty UT NF4 Ultra-D. Not even a question. Had more fun tweaking this thing than most of my boards put together. Super stable for me too!!


----------



## woozers (Dec 26, 2007)

DFI NF2 Lanparty series


----------



## zOaib (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> You've put-up your entire collection, ey Zoaib?



kiya karain show marnay key adat bohut hay =P


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2007)

heres my fave board-







http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-131-1.htm

Was a great board.

I did love the asus p5b-deluxe too,and the p5wd2.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

zOaib said:


> kiya karain show marnay key adat bohut hay =P



shaan se kaho hum gandu hai


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 26, 2007)

Epox 9NPA-NF4 Ultra S939......lightening fast, almost as many overclocking Options as the best DFI boards and rock solid stable, came with a full toolkit and Mosfet cooling back in those days.....well 2005, seems like a lifetime ago!


----------



## zOaib (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> shaan se kaho hum gandu hai



kiya bolain sirraf aik gandu dusray gandu ko he pehchaan sakta hay ...... shaan say , lol =P


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

zOaib said:


> kiya bolain sirraf aik gandu dusray gandu ko he pehchaan sakta hay ...... shaan say , lol =P



jee huzoor


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

MSI K7N2 delta L that with a tb 2000+ and a ti4200 64mb  oh and my amzing DDR266 which could do ddr 400 @2.5-3-2-5  that was some crazy ram


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

^ That's the board I was saving for...ended up with the KT4-Ultra due to lack-of-stock.

I was dying for it, cda


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 26, 2007)

ASUS A8N-VM CSM, had no problems with it so far at all.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> ^ That's the board I was saving for...ended up with the KT4-Ultra due to lack-of-stock.
> 
> I was dying for it, cda



ha i got it after my ecs K7S5A pro decided it was in the mood to die...lost the onboard audio then the IDE channels then i got the MSI mobo  and promptly blew the thing up trying for a 100% oc on my 2000+ hahaha sadly enough hte mobo dies and the cpu still works to this day!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you sure the 2000+ was a Thoroughbred ? Or was it a Palomino?? The Palomino's are worse than oven-fresh Prescotts. We used to be frickin scared of them...and ofcourse the POS stock-cooler it used to come with.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

since this is my first build and i actully knew how computers work for 2 years ago(im 14)
my first mobo and my current is my favorite an asus m2n-e sli




it oc's good


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Are you sure the 2000+ was a Thoroughbred ? Or was it a Palomino?? The Palomino's are worse than oven-fresh Prescotts. We used to be frickin scared of them...and ofcourse the POS stock-cooler it used to come with.



nope it waas a tbred  and i was using some coolermaster HSF combo with a copper bottom and alum fins i tried to mod it to fit my s754 mobo but the base was to big


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

@snuif
You built a rig at 12? Man! that's so cool!


----------



## Disparia (Dec 26, 2007)

First dualie, Asus P2L97-D.






Had two P2-333Mhz, which was the max at the time. Great for Windows NT and BeOS, not so much for Win9x (which was only booted into when necessary).


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Wow! A lot (or maybe all) of us seem to have an AMD board as our favourite



I almost picked my first Intel board(Socket 478 Soyo DragonII P875 Platinum), but it lost out because it has virtually no voltage controls and would only get my Northwood 3.0 up to 3.2GHz stable.


----------



## joker71 (Dec 26, 2007)

*mine board*






just one of the best there is ABIT IX38 QUADGT  and very easy to overclock

LGA 775 
45 nm CPU ready 
Intel® X38 Express 
FSB 1600 
Dual DDR2 1066/800 
PCI-E X16 
SATA 3G RAID 
PCI-E GbE 
IEEE1394 
7.1 CH HD Audio 
SilentOTES™ 
µGuru™ Tech 
RoHS Compliancy


----------



## Disparia (Dec 26, 2007)

joker71 said:


> just one of the best there is ABIT IX38 QUADGT



Good to hear as that is what I want next.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> nope it waas a tbred  and i was using some coolermaster HSF combo with a copper bottom and alum fins i tried to mod it to fit my s754 mobo but the base was to big



And it HAD to be an ECS board that caught AIDS... remember Thermopylae?


----------



## devguy (Dec 27, 2007)

My current Gigabyte 790FX is my favorite of all my motherboards (even better than the matx Tforce 939-6100).


----------



## PuMA (Dec 27, 2007)

my very first high-end MOBO, and i love it. 
the supreme FX soundcard just rocks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 27, 2007)

heres my current board,very nice it is too.






Its done 500fsb quite easily and posted at 520.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 27, 2007)

Best mobo ever made ~~   http://www.thg.ru/mainboard/20040727/images/asus-board-1024.jpg     .  ASUS p4c800-e delux


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2007)

Albatron K18DSII Socket A 

that mobo ocked it totally spanked my 2800+ Barton and my ram omfg....2.5,2,2,3 thats soooo tight its crazy! that and i could OC in 1mhz incraments as apposed to my old boards...mem and cpu voltages a backupbios so their was never any no posting issues.....ya my all time fav board.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 27, 2007)

joker71 said:


> just one of the best there is ABIT IX38 QUADGT  and very easy to overclock
> 
> LGA 775
> 45 nm CPU ready
> ...



reasonable!


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 28, 2007)

In the past i´ve used both AMD and INTEL boards....and  the conclusion is that the best motherboard is the next one I´ll buy....everytime!

Up to now I vote for asus maximum formula se... 

It´s stable, with a ton of OC features, with a preinstalled watercooling setup for the bridges and comes with a supreme FX II soundcard which ROCKS...


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

ahem...that's *MAXIMUS* formula.


Tis a very epic name for a board. The first thing that comes to my mind when I hear "maximus" is the Roman crowds roaring "Maximus!! Maximus!!" in the movie _Gladiator_


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2007)

My first enthusiast board was the Asus P5s-B Super Socket 7.  Ahhhh, the days of switchboxes and jumper-tables...





Otherwise, I'd guess any top of the line Asus board is tops on my list.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite Socket A has to be My NF7-S (Rev 2.0), I am still fond of a MSI K7Na Delta L with a XP1700 that I had to 2.15 on air and it is still ticking at 2.0 today.  The technically superior EPoX 8RDA6+ Pro (Still have two) is the Ultimate and would edge the AN7 just because it was a newer design with the last version of NFII.  Actually I never met a NFII board I didn't like.  

ASRock 939 Dual Sata 2 has served me well and the Warden's EPoX 9NPA+ Ultra has no equal.

I just bought a MSI K9A2 Platinum last night and I think I will be happy with it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2007)

abit NF7-S rev 2.0. my first venture into serious overclocking, and all-round excellent board. Great onboard audio, good OC options, very stable.

P.S: just realised the post above me said the same board! :cheers:


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

Here, let me put it up:






Always good to remember these oldies, love 'em all.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Here, let me put it up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

...

...
wheres a giant heart emote...

_____****__________**** ______
___***____***____***__ *** ____
__***________****________***____
_***__________**__________***__
_***____HEART_FULL_OF______***_
_***________LOVE__________***_
__***____________________***___
___***__________________***____
____***_______________***_____
______***___________***_______
________***_______***_________
__________***___***___________
____________*****_____________
_____________***_____________
______________*_____________


----------



## Grings (Dec 29, 2007)

ASRock 939 Dual Sata 2 here too. made moving to pci-e (from agp) so much easier (well, cheaper)




I thought buying an asrock was going to suck, based on their previous boards, but this thing rocked, proper support of both graphics standards (8x AGP and 16x PCI-E) and the thing could do 300fsb too...

My second favourite is my Foxconn NF4 SLI, i only paid £30 for it on clearance from ebuyer, after giving up on my gay dfi nf4 (not the expert, and it didnt like my ram, psu etc) it does 400+fsb 





And finally another board worthy of note was my ASUS A7N8X Deluxe




 I was a lot less skint back in them days, and went through MSI, Abit, Aopen, DFI, Gigabyte, Biostar and Leadtek Nforce2's, this was my favourite, and one of the only survivors (though not the fastest, that was the Abit, but it caught fire)

And i also just got an MSI p35neo2, which may well end up my favourite, i just havent had it long enough yet, but if it clocks a 9450 well, then it may become my new fave


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2007)

actually the asrock only has a 4x PCI-E slot. thats why they call it a PEG slot, and not PCI-E, since it doesnt meet the full standards. (PEG = PCI express graphics... just marketing crap)


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the yellow slot in the ASRock board for?


----------



## Grings (Dec 29, 2007)

er, no, its 16x, youre thinking of a different board, this one was the real deal (google it/check asrock site)


----------



## Grings (Dec 29, 2007)

btarunr said:


> What's the yellow slot in the ASRock board for?



an am2 slot & ddr2 slots




bit of a gimmick, but apparently they could even overclock!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2007)

Grings said:


> er, no, its 16x, youre thinking of a different board, this one was the real deal (google it/check asrock site)



I'm pretty sure it was 16x in size, but 4x electrical. pretty much all the asrock combo boards had that. Could be wrong, but i dont think i am.

The yellow slot was the AM2 upgrade.

Edit: beaten to it, with pics as well.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

@Grings
Somewhat like the ECS SIMA daughter-card. Pretty neat. Do you have this AM2 card too?


----------



## Grings (Dec 29, 2007)

no, i stayed 939 (on the foxconn i posted) until i got a core2

i just sold the asrock to a friend a few weeks ago, i was using it with an old san diego 3700 till then


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

This concept shouldn't have died. It's so sensible for upgrades. Alas! the board-makers need money from us every now and then.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 29, 2007)

ASRock still makes a few newer models with AGP and PCI-E options


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 29, 2007)

ASrock is good when come to saving your old parts which are still working  But what I hate most is their advertising crap.Have written some crappy things all over the board like conroe,1333FSB, etc..just crap..


----------



## zCexVe (Dec 29, 2007)

Gee was reading this thread.You guys have had gr8 first boards.When I was doing my first rig(2002,I was 13 )I didnt have an Internet connection,jus posters, some crappy local mags,local papers and some was there to learn.Anyway I had an Athlon 1.3 (after made it 256 L@ with that soldering )MSI K7T turbo2 ,256 133 SDRAM and a Riva TNT2 M64. I remeber when I saw a pic of MSI Geforce4(I think NV43) I was like  WTF? why are they giving so much CDs with it?Whats that thing.Tell ypu it was a 6' x 3' full colour poster.I'm still 5'6" so think of a 13 year old boy who is staring at a VGA pic poster.:S :S .I even told my friends about it.I can die laughing when I remeber it.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 29, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> ASrock is good when come to saving your old parts which are still working  But what I hate most is their advertising crap.Have written some crappy things all over the board like conroe,1333FSB, etc..just crap..




Cheap and Gaudy, but I only have one case of 12 with a window so I don't care all that much


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> DFI Lanparty UT NF4 Ultra-D. Not even a question. Had more fun tweaking this thing than most of my boards put together. Super stable for me too!!



Absolutely! I miss this board so much. Such a good bang for your buck too.


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 30, 2007)

MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum 
Very fast and stable, worked for my one & only   *Trophy Medal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @hwbot* 






Modded the NB cooler to silent though.


----------



## Mad-Matt (Dec 30, 2007)

Mussels said:


> I'm pretty sure it was 16x in size, but 4x electrical. pretty much all the asrock combo boards had that. Could be wrong, but i dont think i am.
> 
> The yellow slot was the AM2 upgrade.
> 
> Edit: beaten to it, with pics as well.



Im pretty sure your only talking about the asrock intel boards.  The amd boards are all full 16x pci-e slots.

Damn good boards the 939dual sata2/vsta for there exeptionaly low price.  Previous board favarates are the Abit NF7r2 as noted in posts above due to its great overclocking of the AthlonXP.  Going back abit I had an Abit KT133a which wasnt too bad, but had its issues and before that an Abit BX6 (if i recall right) which overclocked (what was thaught of as cheap back then) a celeron 300a to 460+ .


----------



## btarunr (Dec 30, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> Gee was reading this thread.You guys have had gr8 first boards.



The boards on this tread need not be our first ones, they're our favourite ones. My first board was some crappy Socket 7 which ran Cyrix MII.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 30, 2007)

Did anybody mention the (in my opinion) best p965 chipset based board ever made. Asus p5b deluxe.  Deeeeluxe!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2007)

I second that.My p5b-deluxe did 560fsb benchable and posted to 570fsb.GR8 board and sooo reliable.

Look at the cpu-z val in my sig.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

Mad-Matt said:


> Im pretty sure your only talking about the asrock intel boards.  The amd boards are all full 16x pci-e slots.
> 
> Damn good boards the 939dual sata2/vsta for there exeptionaly low price.  Previous board favarates are the Abit NF7r2 as noted in posts above due to its great overclocking of the AthlonXP.  Going back abit I had an Abit KT133a which wasnt too bad, but had its issues and before that an Abit BX6 (if i recall right) which overclocked (what was thaught of as cheap back then) a celeron 300a to 460+ .



i'll keep that in mind - i used to have that board and more recently had the intel, so i could easily be getting confuised.

the 939 dual was great, except for the random erasure of IDE drivers when OCing too high (some problem with locking the PCI bus i think) Didnt happen to sata drives, so i was happy enough when i had one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2007)

Abit SA6-R from Socket370 Pentium 3 days.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 30, 2007)

D975xbx2


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

*ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherbo*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Epox 9NPA-NF4 Ultra S939......lightening fast, almost as many overclocking Options as the best DFI boards and rock solid stable, came with a full toolkit and Mosfet cooling back in those days.....well 2005, seems like a lifetime ago!



I had one of these too, great board. It was sad to see Epox disappear.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> I had one of these too, great board. It was sad to see Epox disappear.



they were a great company they folded? No they are still at it http://www.epox.com/USA/index.asp


----------



## BigD6997 (Dec 30, 2007)

DFI NF4 LP UT SLI-DR EXPERT!
s939


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> they were a great company they folded? No they are still at it http://www.epox.com/USA/index.asp



Well the site is up and I was able to order a I/O panel some four months ago. but there have been reports of their demise and there is a newer company, SUPoX, trying to rise from the ashes. *Here* is an article from one of the old EPoX guys.

A *news article *from May 2007.

Yet another *article*

 There was a SUPoX website from Taiwan, but it has gone away, your above link has no news after June.  No new products in six months.


----------



## Pemalite (Dec 31, 2007)

The good old Intel 440BX boards.


----------



## thebeephaha (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 31, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> DFI anything !!



DFI Lanpart UT nF4 Ultra-D FTW!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

Gotta admit, lot of TPU users have/had a liking for AMD.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Gotta admit, lot of TPU users have/had a liking for AMD.



it appears mostly for the old K7 AXP chips!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> DFI Lanpart UT nF4 Ultra-D FTW!



other than my albatron socket A

hellz ya DFI anything!!

mine my current! DFI Lanparty UltraII M-2 this thing has a moddable NB so now mine shows as a lanparty SLI II M-2 and its a great OC'r with amazing options talk about giving my Brisbane a work out.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

Their new gun in town...
LanParty UT 790FX M2R






The design is shared between DFI and Sapphire. AMD 790FX. Takes the Phenom to heights where no girl has ever gone before!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> it appears mostly for the old K7 AXP chips!



IMO the K7's were the best. I can't wait to go back to AXP's.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Their new gun in the town...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually it talkes it to the same place that the FX chips went


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

^ The DFI/Sapphie board is said to have better power-conditioning circuitry. Alas! the L3 cache bug buggs it all.

Yeah the L1N64-WS. This thing should've taken off. ASUS killed it by not providing AMD Barcelona support (Barcelona LGA 1207).


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

btarunr said:


> ^ The DFI/Sapphie board is said to have better power-conditioning circuitry. Alas! the L3 cache bug buggs it all.
> 
> Yeah the L1N64-WS. This thing should've taken off. ASUS killed it by not providing AMD Barcelona support (Barcelona LGA 1207).



o now thats just not true look @ XS it has quad core support  hehe those little buggers "fixed" that


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't like the Asus boards I've used.

EVGA and Intel both have been a real pleasure to work with though.


----------



## flashstar (Dec 31, 2007)

The best motherboard ever... Abit Fatal1ty AN8 SLI. 






It easily reaches 315 mhz on the fsb. 






It was the only motherboard that came with a front panel. It gives updated statistics through the Uguru chip, and can even show when you have email! 






My favorite, the actively cooled OTES system. I can set the fans to turn on when the power regulator gets a bit too hot and have it cool down. 

While most people that I have run into have denounced the AN8 Fatal1ty SLI, calling it a poor successor to the AN7, it did the job in style. It really was worth the extra $40. While I'm having voltage problems with it now, I attribute that more to my power supply. If worse comes to worse, I can always rely on Abit's excellent warranty service.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

cdawall said:


> o now thats just not true look @ XS it has quad core support  hehe those little buggers "fixed" that



Maybe but when I buy that board here, I can't use it with a pair of Barcelona right away. I have to buy a A64 FX 1207 just for the heck of flashing the BIOS. The website on ASUS still doesn't have the update is what I meant.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd have to say my favorite board of all time was the a8n32 sli deluxe, by far the most sturdy well built board ever for me.  next on the lists will be my old dfi lanpart nf4 sli dr, and the evga nf590sli because of it's simplicity and ease of overclocking.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Maybe but when I buy that board here, I can't use it with a pair of Barcelona right away. I have to buy a A64 FX 1207 just for the heck of flashing the BIOS. The website on ASUS still doesn't have the update is what I meant.



yea i kno and you dont have to buy a FX chip just get a cheap opty to flash with all the dual cores work on this board


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm. Somethings cooking up in me. My brother uses  this exact thing with dual FX 70 he offered to trade his whole thing for my current rig. It's L1N64-WS + 2x FX 70 + 2x 7900 GTX.

Hoo aah?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Hmmm. Somethings cooking up in me. My brother uses  this exact thing with dual FX 70 he offered to trade his whole thing for my current rig. It's L1N64-WS + 2x FX 70 + 2x 7900 GTX.
> 
> Hoo aah?




take it and sell the 7900GTXs on ebay and buy a 8800GTS 512mb


----------



## btarunr (Dec 31, 2007)

Say. Let me run a poll, new thread.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 31, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I am going to have to pick my A8N32-SLI.  It was my first serious overclocking board, and a dream to work with, and it was my first multi-GPU motherboard.



Same here exept im still using the a8n32, its my first enthusiast board ( build ) and i still love it 

Cheers 
Gam


----------

